# Bucket List............What is on your wish list??



## Gayadari (Sep 9, 2011)

On my Bucket list is an Olive............ held one a Manly Aquarium once and it was huge....addicted from then on to Olives.....now just need to get the kids to move out so I can convert a room or two.


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 9, 2011)

BHP and Woma on mine, just gotta get rid of the bf and his family


----------



## chase77 (Sep 9, 2011)

one of everything, in my own herp room/house.


----------



## zacthefrog (Sep 9, 2011)

albino bhp.............more money


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 9, 2011)

At the moment i just want my BHP's which i have coming off snake ranch  
I have my Olive and my Diamond. Im happy with them.
One day i might get a GTP but i dont like the fact they are mainly display animals.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 9, 2011)

I am wishing for an RSP, a Doll's eye Brown tree snake, and perhaps gecko's at some point(your fault B  )


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

GTP, night tiger, tristis or ackie, mulga monitor, boyds and frillies, maybe a RSP later.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 9, 2011)

kimberly bluetongues,.....its getting beyond a want, its becoming a need,.....


----------



## xBOSxROBx (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey I have got a MD and my wife has a spotted python only had them for a month. I sure would love a Darwin albino python and even a GTP that would be great


----------



## Gayadari (Sep 9, 2011)

the other one I want but can't have unless I'm willing to move to USA is a hognose.....so I settle for pics instead


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought a bucket list was of things to do before you die?
Not a herp wish list.
I would like to witness, first hand live birth of any skink species.
Feel the joy of raising my own bred baby herps.
And punch Rove macmanus in the face (long time desire) or Karl stefanovic if rove was not available.
That is all for now.


----------



## Xcell (Sep 9, 2011)

Frillies and boydes n ill be happy, untill i smuggle in a chamilian. Lol


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 9, 2011)

id love to see u punch rove in the face!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

Can I help punch Rove


----------



## SYNeR (Sep 9, 2011)

Nothing for me, happy with 3 snakes and 2 pygmy bearded dragons.

Any more animals, and I wouldn't be able to care for them properly or devote the time..


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 9, 2011)

Nephrurus wheeleri, Broadbanded Sandswimmer, Pygmy Mulga Monitor, Boyds forest dragon, Western Blue Tongue, Brown Tree snake.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Nothing for me, happy with 3 snakes and 2 pygmy bearded dragons.
> 
> Any more animals, and I wouldn't be able to care for them properly or devote the time..


In the time it took you to write that post you could have fed another lizard.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> In the time it took you to write that post you could have fed another lizard.


I am officially giving you the reward for person who has ade me laugh the most today.


----------



## Dan40D (Sep 9, 2011)

I plan to keep a small select group of Antaresias and maybe some rough knobbies, 
Platinum Mac, Albino Mac, Patternless Childreni, Granite Childreni, N. Amyae, N. Wheeleri (maybe not in that order)


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Sep 9, 2011)

were to begin, everything is on my wishlist, diamond another bhp and woma, jungle, albino darwin (will be getting 1 after xmas), stimmie, and about another 10. all in good time


----------



## Schnecke (Sep 9, 2011)

My bucket list is fairly straight forward.........

1: Ride a mechanical bull
2: Visit the Egyptian Pyramids
3: Get my mother drunk..... Actually that should be number 1.

YES, my mother has NEVER BEEN DRUNK IN HER ENTIRE LIFE. I have asked everyone in her entire family and friendship group and she has never had more than 2-3 glasses of wine (moscato, like 3%)

I aim to change that (but she is proving a difficult cookie to snap!!)


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 9, 2011)

An albino olive, to get rid of the yapping jack asss russel next door.

And a black GT 500 Shelby Mustang Supersnake, 2009 onwards.


----------



## Samee (Sep 9, 2011)

I nearly have everything on my bucket list getting the last 2 in march a roughy and a Pygmy. We already have a Bhp,Woma,Jungle,Diamond,Albino Darwin,Bredli,spotted n a pygmy beardy can't wait to get the last 2


----------



## Ambush (Sep 9, 2011)

Murray and win lotto so I can really get more.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Double rainbow


----------



## hrafna (Sep 9, 2011)

albino mac, gtp, rbb, ahdamnit, just more snakes/pythons in general!


----------



## K3nny (Sep 9, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> 3: Get my mother drunk..... Actually that should be number 1.
> 
> YES, my mother has NEVER BEEN DRUNK IN HER ENTIRE LIFE. I have asked everyone in her entire family and friendship group and she has never had more than 2-3 glasses of wine (moscato, like 3%)
> 
> I aim to change that (but she is proving a difficult cookie to snap!!)



uhhhh one question tho, why?



mad_at_arms said:


> Double rainbow



almost had a triple but was too late with the iphone, even the 2nd's abit faded 

View attachment 217125


----------



## Royziee (Sep 9, 2011)

Honestly a new house.. we are in the process of buying our first house and it's not very straight forward... 

All the missus wants is a bath and all i want is a snake room. We have found a brand new home with all of that.


----------



## SYNeR (Sep 9, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> In the time it took you to write that post you could have fed another lizard.



Yes, or I could dedicate *all* my time to them. Why eat, shower, sleep, etc when I can feed lizards all day? :\


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Yes, or I could dedicate *all* my time to them. Why eat, shower, sleep, etc when I can feed lizards all day? :\


Showering is ok but eating and sleeping are overrated.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 9, 2011)

I've already got most things on my wanted list.

RSP's, check.
Albino olive, check.
Het olive, check.
Albino darwins, check.
Boyds, check.
lacies, check.
Spencers, check.
Albino Mac, wanted
More RSP's, wanted
Pair of every type of GTP, wanted

So I'm almost there, it's just a shame I've got to sell a lot of my reptiles, because I'm moving house.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 9, 2011)

boyds and ackies but they will have to wait until I move.

In the achievable future I would like more snakes and geckos


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 9, 2011)

Im curious about the Rove hate? Granted I only read the first page,

My family sponsers rescue bears in Kambodia...and when visiting, the ladies there told us Rove had built the place? i found it quite lovely since he doesnt wave it in your face like other celebs...



I'd love a frill neck,
a realllllly black diamond, 
a Native and Sorong Green Tree Python,
Some boyds,
A lacie,
One of Johns insannnne blonde spotteds,
and of course, my very own cat food enjoying Red Belly like Robs!


----------



## Defective (Sep 9, 2011)

GTP
spotted
childrens
darwin - classic and albino
bredli
coastal
RSP
RBB
BHP
woma
lacie
ackie
yellow spotted
mertens

i think theres enough there to open my own little reptile zoo


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought I only had 1 more to go on my list but I recently saw two more that I wouldn't mind acquiring and they are a SW Imbricata and Gammons Range carpet. Not the most glamorious in everyone's eyes but I like my carpet pythons and it wouldn't be complete without these two.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I thought I only had 1 more to go on my list but I recently saw two more that I wouldn't mind acquiring and they are a SW Imbricata and Gammons Range carpet. Not the most glamorious in everyone's eyes but I like my carpet pythons and it wouldn't be complete without these two.


i can understand that, getting a Gammons next week.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 9, 2011)

Albino darwin morphs witch I will soon have and some GTPs next year


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 9, 2011)

"Albino Adders"
Psuedechis Butleri
File Sanke


----------



## petesmith81 (Sep 9, 2011)

_Varanus prasinus -should they ever be put on licenece_


----------



## traceylee (Sep 9, 2011)

For now I just want my Stimmie 
Then a Woma and a Bredli...
then.... who knows?!!


----------



## Leeloofluff (Sep 9, 2011)

A unicorn


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 9, 2011)

I want RSP's, GTP's, Frillies, Boyds, Central Netted Dragons, Lacies, Night Tiger, CTS, More beardies, frogs and geckos, a Freshwater Croc, an Albino Olive, a nice pair of Womas, another Darwin & Diamond or 2, a pretty Coastal, a Macaw and more monitors/lizards/dragons. They are what I CAN have.... then what I can't... the list goes on.... it does anyway. I just don't have all night 
More to the point I like the idea of breeding and everything that comes with that. That's more of a bucket list thing.


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 9, 2011)

A "one-eyed,one-horned, flying, purple people eater" :lol:


----------



## FAY (Sep 9, 2011)

My bucket list...
Go to the Galapagos Islands
Go to Seaworld 
Go to Gracelands
and pummell Victoria Beckham to a pulp


----------



## K3nny (Sep 9, 2011)

FAY said:


> My bucket list...
> Go to the Galapagos Islands
> Go to Seaworld
> Go to Gracelands
> and pummell Victoria Beckham to a pulp



suppose for the last bit all you have to do is apply a lil heat here n there n watch her melt


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 9, 2011)

For my absolute dream reptiles, Id love a blue phase GTS and some small elapids.


----------



## traceylee (Sep 10, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> I've already got most things on my wanted list.
> 
> 
> So I'm almost there, it's just a shame I've got to sell a lot of my reptiles, because I'm moving house.



How sad for you


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2011)

Awww RSPCrazy  That is so sad. I told my husband that if we ever had to move I want to stay this side of the border because I don't want to part with any of my friends.

I use to think I wanted a water python but I haven't met a friendly one, yet, and twice I've babysat a Gammons and twice the bloody thing tried to eat me - this time leaving two teeth in my skin. But he is really pretty. I'll keep them on the list


----------



## ChondroAddict (Sep 10, 2011)

An adult male pilb. After buying a breading pair an incubator and a true blue rack my male died and i cant find an adult for sale.


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 11, 2011)

RSP
BHP
Woma
Albino Olive
Albino Darwin
Cape York Carpet
B & W Diamond
GTP
B & G Jungle (with a good temperament)
Proserpine Coastal (need a boy for my girl )


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 11, 2011)

Accrue a boat load of wealth, to the point that going to Hawaii is an average holiday that you aren't too fazed about.

Then with that wealth, the real fun could begin.

I'd own

R34 Z-tune
R35
Audi R8
Worked M3
'69 Gt 500 
Comp crawler
911 Gt3
F50
Gallardo
Rx7
S15
Wrx sti
34gt-t coupe built for drift

Every motocross bike 125cc and larger to come from Kawasaki, Suzuki, Honda, yamaha and ktm since 2005.

Huyabusa
Zx14r
R1
Cbr 1000
R6
Zx6r
Cbr 600
Gixxer 600

Then the real fun would begin....

I'd have a massive mansion on a ridiculously large property. The mansion would have it's own workshop with every tool imaginable in it for working o. Those beasts I listed.

It would have a theatre 
A 500 sq m herp room with enclosures built into false walls
Indoor aquatic centre
Indoor gokart track with shifter karts 

Then outside it would have 
A race track
A drift track
A motocross track
A supercross track
A freestyle set up


A wildlife rehabilitation centre 
And a similar one for domestic dogs that had nowhere to go

I would also have my own fuel pumps and probably a helicopter, it would be so I could fly from home to my private jet for holidays. Plus all sorts of rc tracks.

I'd also have an awesome crawler set up for my comp crawler.

That's about it. Is it so much to ask? 

I would also like to dive with great whites.


----------



## traceylee (Sep 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Audi R8
> .



I can help you with that when you're ready for it


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 12, 2011)

traceylee said:


> I can help you with that when you're ready for it



You're an Audi Saleswoman? Nice.


----------



## Jk888 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Albino* levis levis , _Audi R8_ V10 5.2 FSI _quattro_


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well i thought i knew what i wanted.......but since joining this site........ummmm my list has grown just a little........:? so now i really just want another few rooms!


----------



## StellaDoore (Sep 12, 2011)

Why does herps have to be such an expensive hobby with so many awesome critters? One year ago, all I wanted was an olive. Now it's another BHP, 2 olives (one albino), MD, womas, Stimmie, B & Y jungle, B & W jungle (I can't choose between the two, soooo pretty!), diamond, GTP, RBB, tiger, night tiger, Colletts, fiercey, RSP, possibly bredli, proserpine carpet, scrubby (maybe...) and that's just the snakes!! Can't even be bothered listing all the lizards (although Spencer's monitor deserves a special mention). And then that's just the reptiles! 
So much to buy, so little money and space and time. I'll just have to be content working around animals =D


----------



## Australis (Sep 12, 2011)

Tiliqua adelaidensis
National recovery plan for the Pygmy Bluetongue Lizard (Tiliqua adelaidensis)

&

Nangura spinosa


----------



## traceylee (Sep 12, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Well i thought i knew what i wanted.......but since joining this site........ummmm my list has grown just a little........:? so now i really just want another few rooms!



Oh Bel, I'm hearin' ya!


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 12, 2011)

Its really bad when u are already mapping out plans in ur head at how many enclosures u can fit in the kids rooms when they move out.......they are only 6 &amp; 9.......<img src="http://static.aussiepythons.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif" alt="" title="Laughing" smilieid="48" class="inlineimg" border="0"> Ive even considered just letting the kids 'live' on the lounges, they love sleeping on them anyway, so im sure they wouldnt mind!


----------

